# 750iL Electronic Gremlins



## Koot (Mar 29, 2004)

I am the proud owner of a 89 750iL with 144 000 on the clock. I recently had
a long trip (5000km) and experienced a strange problem which I am unable to
fix. As I am staying in Walvis Bay, Namibia, South-west Africa, here is no
dealer and I trust that you are a reader can help me.

The problem started halfway on the trip, then disappeared, resurfaced a few
days later, disappeared again, and then appeared / disappeared when, it
seems, going over rough patches in the road, until it remained for a very
long period, disappeared very briefly and are now there for ever!

The problem includes all of the following: central locking not working, all
electric seats not working, except some times the left rear seat, trip
computer not working, radio not working, electric windows not working, sun
roof not working, electric mirrors not working and a message appears
indicating "boot lid open" when it happens and when starting the car.​


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

Look at the wires feeding the fuse blocks. All these items are on different fuses aproximately 8 different ones. It may be the fuse blocks themselves or battery connections.


----------



## Koot (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, I did check the battery connections though. I will check the wires. It should be noted that some of the fuses for the items listed, are located under the left rear seat, and others in the engine compartment, but everything goes similtaneously!


----------

